# Married Michigan mother, 38, who 'had sex up to 15 times' with 14-year-old boy Read



## Kerf (Apr 22, 2017)

I know this isn't the first story of it's kind, but it still caught my eye:

Michigan mother who 'had sex' with boy will go to trial | Daily Mail Online



> *Lajiness' husband has stayed married to her and has been accompanying her in court.
> 
> In a Facebook post last month, Lajiness proclaimed her love for her husband David, saying: 'In life, nothing is guaranteed,'
> 
> 'So finding someone who knows all of your flaws, weaknesses and mistakes and still thinks you're amazing is something to hold onto and never take for granted!'*


So this is what 'true love' means nowadays.Not only being ok with your spouse f'n around on you, but going after the underage as well.Cause, you know, we all have "flaws, weaknesses and make mistakes"



This woman is not awful looking at all, and is a *mother * as well.WTF is wrong with her?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Women having sex with teenage boys has become a real plague in our society. 

Wasn't long ago that two female teachers a a south Louisiana high school were caught having sex parties with groups of boys from their school. One lady was in her late thirties...mother of two teenagers....pillar of the community. The other woman was fresh out of college and had just gotten her license. The older woman had obviously taken the younger one under her wing and was teaching her all her techniques of luring teenage boys, in her care, into debauchery. I'll look for the article and link it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Kerf said:


> I know this isn't the first story of it's kind, but it still caught my eye:
> 
> Michigan mother who 'had sex' with boy will go to trial | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Immaturity, selfishness. And predators can certainly be of either sex. 

Reminds me of Macron's wife, only she was never brought before the law. Did you see the thread on her yesterday in P&R?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/379041-love-story-belongs-here.html


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Women having sex with teenage boys has become a real plague in our society.



It like my grand daddy use to say, "Monkey see, monkey do." As far as the husband goes, you just have to remember there are a lot of men out there who are into a lifestyle of being cuckold and humiliated by their wives/girlfriends. This guy ain't doing it because, "he loves her so much". I expect if the cops look hard enough, they'll find videos of the activities he uses to "entertain" himself with.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> It like my grand daddy use to say, "Monkey see, monkey do." As far as the husband goes, you just have to remember there are a lot of men out there who are into a lifestyle of being cuckold and humiliated by their wives/girlfriends. This guy ain't doing it because, "he loves her so much". I expect if the cops look hard enough, they'll find videos of the activities he uses to "entertain" himself with.


Why could he not just love her in spite of herself?

Plenty of women love men despite themselves.

Not saying it is necessarily healthy. But it does happen.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Kerf said:


> I know this isn't the first story of it's kind, but it still caught my eye:
> 
> Michigan mother who 'had sex' with boy will go to trial | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


This is simply the natural consequence of a society that is de-evolving. The woman in the article may not even have the mentality of the 14 yo that she performed coitus with. It will continue to worsen until a reset occurs and then we will start over until things again become too easy and forward evolution ceases once again. This cycle has repeated throughout human history. It appears to be an obstacle humanity is incapable of overcoming. Much like the movie Ground Hog Day on a cosmic scale.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

One day she will be first lady. 

I think they just found people at their own level. She is a beautiful women who has sex with kids, and he is a guy so codependent that he is willing to hang on to a women who has sex with kids. Parasitic Relationship.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Women having sex with teenage boys has become a real plague in our society.
> 
> Wasn't long ago that two female teachers a a south Louisiana high school were caught having sex parties with groups of boys from their school. One lady was in her late thirties...mother of two teenagers....pillar of the community. The other woman was fresh out of college and had just gotten her license. The older woman had obviously taken the younger one under her wing and was teaching her all her techniques of luring teenage boys, in her care, into debauchery. I'll look for the article and link it.


I believe this is the case you are referring to.https://www.pinterest.com/pin/294845106832538730/

In reality she didn't even get a slap on the wrist. I guess it really helps when your father is a sitting judge in Louisiana. If she were a man, she would be looking at 5-10 years, and with some luck not be chemically castrated.

Oh BTW her cuckold husband still stands beside her.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

jld said:


> Why could he not just love her in spite of herself?
> 
> Plenty of women love men despite themselves.
> 
> Not saying it is necessarily healthy. But it does happen.


I would be willing to bet this is likely accurate.

It could also just be that sexual fidelity is not as important to him as it is to everyone else. For some people, it's not really all that important. 

People are so used to viewing things through their own emotional lense that it is hard for them to wrap their heads around it. That's why so many people jump to the conclusion that he has a cuckold fetish. It's the only way they can wrap their minds around it...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> I would be willing to bet this is likely accurate.
> 
> It could also just be that sexual fidelity is not as important to him as it is to everyone else. For some people, it's not really all that important.
> 
> People are so used to viewing things through their own emotional lense that it is hard for them to wrap their heads around it. That's why so many people jump to the conclusion that he has a cuckold fetish. It's the only way they can wrap their minds around it...


"Cuckold fetish" would never have occurred to me.

I think people often project their fears.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

jld said:


> "Cuckold fetish" would never have occurred to me.
> 
> I think people often project their fears.


Not just their fears, but also the way they emotionally respond to things. 

In other words, the only way they could see a guy being ok with staying with a woman who does this is if he were turned on by it. 

For some people though, sexual infidelity of their spouse does not cause jealousy nor arousal. For them, it's the other aspects of infidelity that bother them. Lying, deception, refusing to change, etc. So when they see their spouse willing to change, they let it go and let it be a thing of the past. 

Few people really understand their own emotional responses, let alone those of others.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

The only reason I can configure in my brain is that these women who sleep with teenage boys must be getting some of the narcissistic aspects of the personality fed. I just can't understand why/how you find a child attractive other than the power and manipulation it brings. 

It's just horrible anyway and jail is the correct place for both women and men like that. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why is it that some men on TAM post this sort of thing fairly often? 

There are some women who have sex with teens.

There are some men who have sex with teens too.

It’s wrong regardless of gender. So why do people only post about it when the adult is a woman?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Why is it that some men on TAM post this sort of thing fairly often?
> 
> There are some women who have sex with teens.
> 
> ...


Probably because the judicial system is easier on women than it is on men.

https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2144002


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't help but snicker when it's a female teacher "having their way" with these young wide eyed boys.

That's because so many elected officials and policy makers claim that it's necessary to get rid of "bad" teachers -- as if there is a steady supply willing applicants to this overworked , underpaid and most likely increasingly lonely job.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

jld said:


> I think people often project their fears.





As'laDain said:


> Not just their fears, but also the way they emotionally respond to things.


Everybody, including Ya'll and me constructs our own reality in respect to our indoctrinated perceptions, background, and self interest. This cat, like everybody else, is doing what he's doing out of his own notion of self gratification and self interest. From my observation, its integrated with sexuality; hence, the obvious attention to her beauty by many. I assure you folks would be less intrigued and less understanding of his love for her if she was a disheveled, 380 pounder. (and way more likely to do jail time for her deeds) Plus, when you've been around long enough you begin to realize sexuality is clearly the area most likely behind neurotic and psychotic behavior. (and besides, real and healthy men, like real and healthy women, don't stay in place where they have to put up with cheating and especially pedophilia just to be near the culprit. They don't have to; there is too much demand elsewhere. So when they do, they are getting something out of it that goes well beyond, "I just love and accept them for what they are".)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

As'laDain said:


> Probably because the judicial system is easier on women than it is on men.
> 
> https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2144002


Apparently if you look at similar crimes, this is not true.

Move over, Mrs. Robinson. The new public enemy is the bespectacled babe who teaches our kids math in the classroom and sex in the parking lot. Dozens of female teachers have been caught with male students in recent years, and the airwaves are full of outrage that we're letting them off the hook. On cable news, phrases like "double standard" and "slap on the wrist" are poured like pious gravy over photos of the pedagogue-pedophile-pet of the month. "Why is it when a man rapes a little girl, he goes to jail," CNN's Nancy Grace complains, "but when a woman rapes a boy, she had a breakdown?"

I hate to change the subject from sex back to math, but this frenzy—I'm trying hard not to call it hysteria—reeks of overexcitement. Sex offenses by women aren't increasing. Female offenders are going to jail. And while their sentences are, on average, shorter than sentences given to male offenders, the main reason is that their crimes are objectively less vile. By ignoring this difference, we're replacing the old double standard with a new one.

According to the U.S. Bureau of Justice Statistics, women committed only 3.5 percent of all single-perpetrator sexual assaults or rapes in this country in 2003, consistent with their share of these crimes since at least 1996. In California, where recent teacher-student cases have made news, the number of female offenders convicted annually has stayed flat for years at about 4 percent of the number of male offenders. Even in teaching, where women are highly overrepresented, five of seven studies reviewed by the U.S. Department of Education two years ago indicated that 80 percent to 96 percent of offenders were male.

Are women getting lighter sentences? It's not clear they ever did. In the 1991 study Women and Men Who Sexually Abuse Children: A Comparative Analysis, researcher Craig Allen studied 75 male and 65 female offenders in the Midwest. "Relatively similar proportions of female and male offenders had charges pressed against them (52% and 55%, respectively)," Allen reported. "However, more female offenders (30%) were put in jail than male offenders (25%)." Five of the 65 women were in prison during the study, which inflated the female number. But at best, the gender comparison was a wash.

Have the numbers changed since then? Since the government doesn't break down current data, Slate intern Ben Raphel went back through the Nexis database from the beginning of 2005 to last Thursday, identifying every case in which the terms "teacher," "sentence," and "sexual assault" appeared. Lots of cases don't involve the term "sexual assault," so this list is partial, but we stuck to that phrase to be consistent. Raphel found 43 offenders—26 male and 17 female—of whom 37 had been sentenced.

At first glance, the sentences look biased. The men got an average of more than 11 years; the women got less than two. But compare the crimes, and the story gets more complicated. Most of the men molested victims younger than 15; most of the women didn't. * Half the men molested multiple victims; only three of the women did. Ten men on the list had multiple victims, including victims younger than 16. These men earned an average sentence of more than 17 years, drastically inflating the average.

Only two female teachers fell into the under-16, multiple-victims category. * One was younger than any of the male offenders in that category, and her victims were older (15) and fewer (two) than most of theirs. She also had the good luck to be prosecuted in Vermont, where she got a one-year sentence. The other had sex with a 12-year-old and two 13-year-olds in California. She got six years, the maximum under her conviction. The Nexis search turned up a third woman in this category. She wasn't a teacher, but she had molested more victims (five), was as old as many of the men who committed similar crimes, and was prosecuted in Colorado. No slap on the wrist for her: She got 30 years.

At the other end of the gravity spectrum, two of the women confined themselves to single victims 16 or older. One got a two-year sentence; the other got a one-year sentence—an average of 18 months. Did they get off easy? Before you answer, look at the four men who, like these women, targeted single victims 16 or older. They drew an average sentence of 14 months. For comparable crimes, men got less jail time than women did.
In the middle categories—crimes against single victims under 16, and crimes against multiple victims age 16 or older—men did get heavier sentences. One reason is that women's victims were, on average, fewer and older. But let's broaden the variables and the pool of data.

In 1994, summarizing her work with 800 male and 36 female offenders, psychologist Jane Kinder Matthews reported: 1) "None of the women we have worked with has coerced others into being accomplices." 2) "Women used force or violence in committing their crimes far less often than men." 3) "Women tend to use fewer threats in an attempt to keep their victims silent." 4) "Women are less likely to initially deny the abuse, and they are more willing to take responsibility for their behavior."

Six years later, L.C. Miccio-Fonseca, a clinic director in California, compared 18 female to 332 male sex offenders and found that males "had more legal problems" and "more sexual partners than females did," despite the fact that 39 percent of the females said they'd been raped themselves, compared with 4 percent of the males. A 2002 study of registered sex offenders in Arkansas added:

In comparison to males, female offenders in general were slightly younger at the time of arrest for their first sex offense. Females were significantly more likely than males to be a first-time offender at the time of arrest for the sex offense. Males generally had a higher number of sex offenses in their criminal histories compared to females.

Two years ago, in Sexual Exploitation in Schools, Kansas State University Professor Robert Shoop confirmed that many of Matthews' findings applied to abuse of students. "Women seldom use force to compel sex or threaten victims to keep them silent," Shoop reported. Whereas female teachers like Mary Kay Letourneau and Julie Feil tried to marry their students (and Letourneau succeeded), "Most male school employees who sexually exploit students do not have a romantic attachment to their victims." Shoop added that "it is far more common for men to exploit a series of students over time. Such behavior is rare among women."

Every one of these differences between the average male and female offender is a likely factor in sentencing. The acid test is whether they're also used to distinguish lesser from greater offenses committed by women. They are. Using Letourneau's name as the starting point for a series of Nexis searches, I looked at 15 recent cases of sexual abuse by female teachers and four cases of abuse by other women. The two women the media seized on as examples of lenient sentencing—Debra LaFave of Florida and Sandra Beth Geisel of New York—turn out to be exceptions. A judge has rejected Lafave's no-jail plea deal, so in her case, stay tuned. Geisel is the only multiple-victim offender who got less than a year behind bars. Another such offender got just a year because the judge found "no evidence of violence or coercion." The rest got three years or more.

Systematically, any female offender who targeted multiple kids or a kid under 16 was forced to register as a sex offender, ending her career. Systematically, sentences of three years or more were handed out to women who abused multiple kids or kids under 14. Letourneau, who grossly violated her probation, got seven years. Sarah Bench-Salorio, the teacher who had sex with a 12-year-old and two 13-year-olds, got six years. Tani Leigh Firkins, who assaulted a boy dozens of times beginning at age 14, got nine years. Silvia Johnson, who plied multiple victims with drugs and booze, got 30 years.

By the time Bench-Salorio came up for sentencing this month, the uproar over sexist leniency had reached such a pitch that prosecutors used it in court. Women shouldn't get lighter sentences just because they're women, the deputy district attorney told the judge. Damn straight. Nor should they get heavier sentences than their crimes deserve, just because we're trying to look tough on women.

Correction, Jan. 17, 2006: Due to a writing error, the article originally and incorrectly said that none of the female teacher-offenders who turned up in our Nexis search molested victims younger than 15. In fact, several did. Most did not. The sentence was intended to say that none of the female offenders molested multiple victims under 15—but due to a reporting error during the search, this would also be incorrect. One offender, Bench-Salorio, molested multiple victims under 15. Her inclusion raises the average sentence for female offenders who targeted multiple victims including at least one under 16.

Are teachers who sleep with boys getting off?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl

I won't quote your whole post but what an eye opener, and very educational. 

Thanks.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Apparently if you look at similar crimes, this is not true.
> 
> Move over, Mrs. Robinson. The new public enemy is the bespectacled babe who teaches our kids math in the classroom and sex in the parking lot. Dozens of female teachers have been caught with male students in recent years, and the airwaves are full of outrage that we're letting them off the hook. On cable news, phrases like "double standard" and "slap on the wrist" are poured like pious gravy over photos of the pedagogue-pedophile-pet of the month. "Why is it when a man rapes a little girl, he goes to jail," CNN's Nancy Grace complains, "but when a woman rapes a boy, she had a breakdown?"
> 
> ...


There all gross, men and women, but there is definitely a kind of wink, wink when the women do it by some. Usually men.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Apparently if you look at similar crimes, this is not true.
> 
> Move over, Mrs. Robinson. The new public enemy is the bespectacled babe who teaches our kids math in the classroom and sex in the parking lot. Dozens of female teachers have been caught with male students in recent years, and the airwaves are full of outrage that we're letting them off the hook. On cable news, phrases like "double standard" and "slap on the wrist" are poured like pious gravy over photos of the pedagogue-pedophile-pet of the month. "Why is it when a man rapes a little girl, he goes to jail," CNN's Nancy Grace complains, "but when a woman rapes a boy, she had a breakdown?"
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see the comparison in incarceration lengths between men and women for those arrested for sex crimes against minor.

The study I quoted addressed the disparity in sentencing lengths beginning at the arrest by looking at the decisions made early on in the process, something that most of the literature specifically ignores. 

This is from the conclusion:

"This study finds dramatic unexplained gender gaps in federal criminal cases. 
Conditional on arrest offense, criminal history, and other pre-charge observables, men 
receive 63% longer sentences on average than women do. Women are also significantly 
likelier to avoid charges and convictions, and twice as likely to avoid incarceration if 
convicted. There are large unexplained gaps across the sentence distribution, and across a 
wide variety of specifications, subsamples, and estimation strategies. The data cannot 
disentangle all possible causes of these gaps, but they do suggest that certain factors (such as 
childcare and offense roles) are partial but not complete explanations, even combined.
These estimates are much larger than those of prior studies, which have probably 
substantially understated the sentence gap by filtering out the contribution of pre-sentencing 
discretionary decisions. In particular, this study highlights the key role of sentencing fact-
finding, a prosecutor-dominated stage that existing disparity research ignores. Mandatory 
minimums—prosecutors’ most powerful tools—are also important contributors to gender 
gaps in drug sentencing. Understanding the relative roles of prosecutors and judges is 
important. Gender disparities have been cited to support constraints on judicial discretion, 
including when the Sentencing Guidelines were adopted. But such constraints typically 
empower prosecutors, so if prosecutors drive disparities, they could backfire.
Policymakers might simply be untroubled by leniency toward women. They are a
small minority of defendants, and when disparities favor traditionally disempowered groups,
they might raise fewer concerns. But the gender disparity issue need not be framed in terms 
of how women are treated. One could ask: why are men treated so harshly, if women are
(apparently) treated otherwise? It is hard to dismiss this question as trivial: over two million 
American men are behind bars. While males generally are not a disadvantaged group, men 
in the criminal justice system generally are; they are mostly poor and disproportionately
nonwhite. The especially high rate of incarceration of men of color is a serious social 
concern, and gender disparity is one of its key dimensions. 
From this perspective, one might think differently about some of the possible 
explanations for the gender gap. Most defendants of both genders have suffered serious 
hardship, have mental health or addiction issues, have minor children, and/or have 
“followed” others onto a criminal path. Sentencing law provides very limited formal 
mechanisms to account for such factors—which is probably why, with women, they appear 
to mostly be considered sub rosa. If prosecutors, judges, and legislators are comfortable with 
those factors playing a role in the sentencing of women, then perhaps it is worth explicitly 
reconsidering their place in criminal sentencing more generally."


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

jld said:


> Immaturity, selfishness. And predators can certainly be of either sex.
> 
> Reminds me of Macron's wife, only she was never brought before the law. Did you see the thread on her yesterday in P&R?
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/379041-love-story-belongs-here.html



The story is in all the media. And by the way the relationship seems to have worked.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A husband cuckolded by teenage boys ~ "velly interesting!"*


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

sidney2718 said:


> The story is in all the media. And by the way the relationship seems to have worked.


It certainly is a love story for our times.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> The story is in all the media. And by the way the relationship seems to have worked.


So it is okay for a teacher to start a relationship with a minor?

I certainly would not want that for my children.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sadly, there is the Pam Smart story in which the 16 yo that she was screwing agreed to murder her husband. And he got 2 buddies to help him. All 4 of them went to jail.

Maybe schools should try to retain some of the older teachers. In addition to wisdom, patience and experience, teenage boys aren't going to be so attracted to them. Pam Smart was 23 when those students murdered her husband. she did receive a life sentence. She wasn't that much older than the students she supervised. I don't think she was a teacher.

From what I read, charter schools want teachers to be younger and younger. To be on call to students and parents up to 9pm at night. Some schools make them give out cellphone numbers to the students. 

All that time spent at work; no time to have a social life and to date people your own age. I guess some of those teen-age boys start to look mighty fine.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

@EleGirl, thanks for the informative article. There is a lot of attention focused on the subject now and yes, there does seem to be several underling currents to the narrative. From male fantasy to its use as a poltitical weapon.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> So it is okay for a teacher to start a relationship with a minor?
> 
> I certainly would not want that for my children.


If he continues the age old traditions of French politicians he probably allready has a mistress.And his wife more than likely knows.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If he continues the age old traditions of French politicians he probably allready has a mistress.And his wife more than likely knows.


I doubt it in this case. He seems completely devoted to her.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I doubt it in this case. He seems completely devoted to her.


I thought it was compulsory for French politicians to cheat.By the way I thought it was only me that got up this early.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I thought it was compulsory for French politicians to cheat.By the way I thought it was only me that got up this early.


Lol, I was just wondering if you went to bed at 2. I remember you said you only sleep between 1 and 1 1/2 hours every night. That is truly a gift, to be fully refreshed after so little sleep every night.

I doubt Macron is any kind of cheater. It is just such a shame he got mixed up with her, though. It sickens me to think of that happening to one of my own children.

And I wonder how that woman lives with herself, preying on a minor, instead of keeping her distance. Would she have wanted that for one of her own children?

It is shameful when a male authority figure takes advantage of a young person's naïveté, and equally disgraceful when a female one does.


----------



## Kerf (Apr 22, 2017)

jld said:


> Immaturity, selfishness. And predators can certainly be of either sex.
> 
> Reminds me of Macron's wife, only she was never brought before the law. Did you see the thread on her yesterday in P&R?
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/379041-love-story-belongs-here.html


wow

Well, Macron's the president of France now, so i hope he is fit to actually lead.And hopefully the relationship with his wife isn't as bad as it looks because of how it began.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Women having sex with teenage boys has become a real plague in our society.


And for the LIFE of me, I'll never understand why.

What woman - with an IQ higher than her shoe size - looks at a gangly, pimple-faced, unwashed teenage boy with Cheetos stuck in his braces and whose on day #5 of wearing the same tightie whities and thinks, "yeah..he's *hot*...I want me some of _that_!"

Who DOES that?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> And for the LIFE of me, I'll never understand why.
> 
> What woman - with an IQ higher than her shoe size - looks at a gangly, pimple-faced, unwashed teenage boy with Cheetos stuck in his braces and whose on day #5 of wearing the same tightie whities and thinks, "yeah..he's *hot*...I want me some of _that_!"
> 
> Who DOES that?


A woman who has no respect for males...who sees males as nothing more than a source of ego gratification and worship. And because these women know we live in a culture that does not value young boys, she knows she will get a slap on the wrist if he's over 16.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Kerf said:


> wow
> 
> Well, Macron's the president of France now, so i hope he is fit to actually lead.And hopefully the relationship with his wife isn't as bad as it looks because of how it began.



Not to worry. Mommy ... er, uh ... wifey will tell him what to do.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

syhoybenden said:


> Not to worry. Mommy ... er, uh ... wifey will tell him what to do.[/quot
> .


----------

